# Need sample cover letter to apply for German job seeker visa



## sreekanth.sreekanth

Hi Everyone,

This is sreekanth. I am from Hyderabad, and I am working as a software engineer in one of the MNC as a SAP BASIS Administrator since 3 years.

I am planning to apply for German job seeker visa in few months. So for that i have everything kept ready except cover letter.
So can anybody send me the sample cover letter for reference, who applied recently. 
*<SNIP>Removed personal information*

And also i have 2 doubts
1)what is meant by travel insurance? and from where do we need to get this?
2) I am yet to take the appointment to German consulate. While i am filling the appointment form, there was one filed 'Travel Agency'(It's a mandatory filed to fill). What is travel agency? what do we need to fill in that?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sreekanth


----------

